# Pro's & Con's of Barefoot vs. Shod?



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Our farrier has suggested putting shoes on my mare because of #3- she has been barefoot her whole life (she's 6 now) and is super prone to abscesses- she was out for 3-4 weeks last fall with a really bad one and the farrier can see where she's had others. So once the mud clears up she's getting front ones on. That's my reasoning. 

Subscribing for others opinions. I'm interested.


----------



## Hijack (Apr 27, 2011)

The nice thing is we always have the option of which we prefer. Neither is an absolutely works for every horse situation. I prefer to keep horses barefoot. But the ones who are more sensitive or in harder work I like to put shoes on. Especially ones that wear their hooves down a lot or do a lot of high impact activity.


----------



## jess522 (Feb 19, 2011)

It really depends on the horse and the overall condition of their hooves. Some horses can go their whole lives without needing shoes, but if you are participating in high intensity activities then it would be best to have shoes. All of the jumping horses at my barn wear shoes where as the English pleasure horses don't necessarily need them.


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I believe it also depends on whether the horse has been correctly trimmed from early age and has had the right conditions (movement, food, dry paddock/box etc.). It is easier for a horse to grow strong hooves if it has never been shod. It will usually also have bigger feet.
But some horses just have more fragile hooves... in that case I would personally prefer putting boots on them instead of shoes, so that they can have naked hooves most of the time and just that little help from the boots when needed.
I have converted two arabs and one paint from shod to barefoot, no problem but then... I only ride trails.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

it depends on the horse's feet and what kind of terrain and sport you are doing.

For instance my horse use to have shoes on. They would come off,she fell once and knocked a shoe to the side so it was crooked,and I found them pricey sooo off they went!( I got her like this and automatically assumed she needed them). The farriers say she has nice feet and doesn't really need shoes at all. However she is very tender footed on trails if there comes gravel..we tip toe across it and she sometimes has to take a back. I let her select her footing as I actually feel pad. She needs shoes with the trail riding I do. I go through all types of terrain from mud,water,rocks,dirt,sand..you name it BUT I don't want to deal with the shoes sooooo I am investing in boots for her. This way I can still keep her natural but when we trail ride we can have that protection


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Shock absorption: I think MOST of this (in jumping anyway) is the function of the pastern, shoulder, motions of the neck, etc. rather than the hoof itself. I think the hoof's movement is more for adjusting itself to the ground without tearing/fracturing itself. There is a lot of force when landing, forcing the hoof to expand, which is why the larger, heavier horses almost always benefit with shoes in front. It's not to protect from the ground so much as to hold the hoof together, so it doesn't split.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I used to own horse that needed shoes. Never again. I have come to like knowing that when I go to the barn I will be able to ride. My horse will not have lost a shoe, since neither of then wear them. 

As far as the list-I also don;t understand the shock absoprtion...for either, really. I also thought that was the function of other joints, tendons,etc.

Abscesses-agree totally that depends upon the horse. 

As far as traction-I frankly have always felt that you have more traction WITH shoes than without, unless of course they are sliding plates. But, perhaps I have rather flat footed guys, and/or I am super cautious.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

As others have said, it really depends on the horse and what you're doing. 

IMHO (and this is eventing related, I can't really speak for other disciplines) if you're going above training level eventing (pre-novice) then you should have your horse shod so you can take advantage of studs. I know there are people who have horses going barefoot at that level or above, but I personally would feel much better if my horse had the option to wear studs. In fact I almost always have studs in my horse's feet if we go around cross country, schooling or otherwise. It's just a precaution and if you use the correct studs and put them in correctly it's a huge asset.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Agree with you there strange...i should specify that my mare and I aren't jumping higher than 2'6" and compete at mini trials so just below BN only jumping 1'6" to 2'0" so nowhere near stud necessity 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

